# any1 wanna be my friend????



## Charne' (Feb 13, 2008)

My name is Charne' Houston and I can from KZN in South Africa.I am a 9 year old girl and I new round AT so it would be nice to have a couple of friends round. I got blonde hair with brown streaks,blue eyes and quite a few freckles.I live in Hilton near Pietermaritzburg.My dad is Spatan,my mom is Spatan's lady and my sister is Tan-Tan so the whole family is here.Hope I hear from some1 soon.




Charne' :darkbeer: :teeth: :shade:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Don't fright Dalin....*

I am sure there's some one out there??? Oh and ta for the kind words about our new shop.

Love Papa...

Aka Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

On AT you have the Whole world of like minded people as friends, join the converstations and give your opinions after all we are all playing with our favourite toys:wink:


----------



## bracken (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello Charne'

You are the sweetest, kindest, funnest 9 year old that I have ever met so I'm sure that there must be someone hiding out there that would love to be your friend. Oh and no, your dad didn't pay me to say those things 

Stay cool

:dancing: :wav: :dog1: Go fetch them Nugget!!!


----------



## Charne' (Feb 13, 2008)

*thanks...*

Thanks for that at least someone can cheer me up.I was thinking,which one is better,a compound aka The Bandit or my recurve aka Roxy.









Charne' awprint: :cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

which one do you feel more confident using? you bandit is alittle long right now, bot you will grow into it. if you decide to go with the Bandit then really try hard not to snatch the trigger.

You know you can count on me to help you which ever bow you choose...



Papa aka Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

A big howzit from Hawaii, Charne. SO nice to meet you. Much Aloha, Mike


----------



## Charne' (Feb 13, 2008)

*My decision is final*

I think that I am going to go for The Bandit. I dont mind if i have to sell my recurve to buy The Bandit.

And Dad,your not my "Papa" your my Dad and anyway its embarassing.:embara: :sorry:





Love,:hug::kiss:
Charne' :wink::beer:


----------



## Charne' (Feb 13, 2008)

*Its mine*

And if you thinking of giving is to Sharlene the answer is ummmmmm let me think............NO!!!!!! ITS MINE, MINE I TELL YOU, MINE!!!!!!!!MWAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.







Lots of love 
Charne'


----------



## Charne' (Feb 13, 2008)

ghoster808 said:


> A big howzit from Hawaii, Charne. SO nice to meet you. Much Aloha, Mike


Hey its nice to meet you too ,Mike









Charne':wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Charne' said:


> I think that I am going to go for The Bandit. I dont mind if i have to sell my recurve to buy The Bandit.
> 
> *And Dad,your not my "Papa" your my Dad and anyway its embarassing.:embara: :sorry:*
> 
> ...


:laugh::sign10: Didn't we all go through that at one stage in our lives. Funny enough, Charne' I have been married for nearly 5 years and I still call my dad Pappa. No need to be embarrased by it.


----------



## Charne' (Feb 13, 2008)

*The subject is dying!!!*

*PEOPLE THE SUBJECT IS DYING IT NEEDS TO BE SAVED!!!:wink::jksign: Ok I'll start a new conversation ummmm my hobbies are shooting,reading,swimming,riding bikes and horses.What are your favourite hobbies?????:confused2:







Charne':wink::cocktail: *


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

HI from Illinois!

One of my hobbies other than shooting my bow and hunting is flyfishing


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Charne' said:


> *PEOPLE THE SUBJECT IS DYING IT NEEDS TO BE SAVED!!!:wink::jksign: Ok I'll start a new conversation ummmm my hobbies are shooting,reading,swimming,riding bikes and horses.What are your favourite hobbies?????:confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dont be get all outa hand here girlie you are still young enough 'om n pak slai te kry'....alittle respeck goes a loooong way. So behave and play and speak nicely to those that take te time to write(chat)to you...you are still my :angel: and happy birthday for yesterday my darling:star:

Did you enjoy the Paintball session??:mg:I still have pain....:killpain:

MMM DAD Aka Spatan:cocktail:


----------

